# نشر المواضيع



## holiness (11 مارس 2011)

نعمة وسلام الهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح معكم جميعا .. 

عندي اقتراح بخصوص نشر المواضيع .. وطبعا على الفيس بوك 

يعني بما عرضنا صفحة الفيس بوك .. 

ياريت ان نعمل ايضا خاصية نشر الموضوع 

ممكن اي موضوع يعجبك تنشره و تشارك بيه اخرين 

شو رايكم ؟؟


----------



## just member (11 مارس 2011)

اسقل صفحة الموضوع نفسة يوجد خيار النشر علي الفيس بوك
يمكنك استخدامة لنشر موضوعك علي الفيس بوك


----------



## Alexander.t (11 مارس 2011)

just member قال:


> اسقل صفحة الموضوع نفسة يوجد خيار النشر علي الفيس بوك
> يمكنك استخدامة لنشر موضوعك علي الفيس بوك


----------



## elamer1000 (11 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


>



انا مش شايفها فى مواضيعى

+++


----------



## holiness (17 مارس 2011)

!! MiNa ElbataL !! قال:


>


 انا جربت هذه الخاصية ولكن كانت النتيجة page Erorr


----------



## Molka Molkan (18 مارس 2011)

تم تفعيلها وستفعل بشكل اكبر في الأيام القليلة القادمة


----------

